# The Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Booking for this show closes on 28th August so you have just over a month now to book and we really could do with a few more of you joining us there please.

We do have a hardstanding pitch there so no chance of sinking.

All details HERE

Look foward to seeing more names on me listy soon

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Aw come on folks we usually have about 50 for this show and it don't matter if it rains we won't sink on our pitch :lol: 

More folks needed please



Jacquie


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Jackie,can you please remove my name from the list as I shall not be able to make it. My mother will very likely be moving around that time, or if not, will be staying with us until the new house is ready. :roll: 
Curlyboy


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

CurlyBoy said:


> Jackie,can you please remove my name from the list as I shall not be able to make it. My mother will very likely be moving around that time, or if not, will be staying with us until the new house is ready. :roll:
> Curlyboy


Hi George

I have removed you from the show list, thanks for letting us know. Hope the move goes ok.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

More peoples needed PLEASE

Booking closes on 28th August and there are still several on the rally list still unconfirmed, if you have booked can you please confirm yourselves if you cant confirm then post on here and we will do it for you. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Aw come on folks let be having a few more of you joining us at Shepton you can't all be swanning of to France.

You only have 21 more days in which to book now.

Can the un confirmed on the list please confirm yourselves or if you can't then shout on here and I will do it for you, ta


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have any of the un confirmed on me listy for Shepton now booked?

buttybarrett
pgreer67
rayc
waspes
dangerous
beemerman

and we do still have plenty of room for a few more please


Jacquie


----------



## TheColeses (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Jacquie, 

We've booked but I've forgotten how to confirm! See you in September


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Helen well done look forward to seeing you both there  



Still time for a few more to join us


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 14 days left now in which to book for Shepton folks

Have these folks now booked by any chance?????

buttybarrett
pgreer67
beemerman



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming if so please add yourselves to the rally listy a.s.a.p only 11 days left now in which to book 



Jacquie


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

All booked now , see you there................... 8) 

dangerous


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

dangerous said:


> All booked now , see you there................... 8)
> 
> dangerous


Well done Richard  see you soon

Any more coming you only have 8 days left in which to book now

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only * 4 DAYS* left to book for Shepton folks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still 3 unconfirmed on Shepton Rally list

pgreer67
beemerman

Could you please let me know if you have booked [email protected]
as you are not subscribers.
Thanks

We do have plenty more room if a few more of you are thinking of coming but do please be quick as booking closes on th 28th August

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last chance to book for Shepton folks booking closes at 5pm tomorrow
28th August



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now extended to 31st August if any more want to join us at Shepton




Jacquie


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi,we havent booked anything but i presume we could turn up Saturday and pay to stay overnight ?????,i know we wont be able to park with the motorhome facts gang but will call in to say hi.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

tyreman1 said:


> Hi,we havent booked anything but i presume we could turn up Saturday and pay to stay overnight ?????,i know we wont be able to park with the motorhome facts gang but will call in to say hi.


Yes you will be able to pay on the gate and we will probally have space for you on the MHF pitch as Stone are not so fussy as Warners so just head to our pitch.

Jacquie


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Good news thanks Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*PRE BOOKING NOW CLOSED FOR SHEPTON*

You can still pay on the gate

Jacquie


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If we can manage to get there will we be able to camp with MFH rally or will we have to camp in the general public area? Reason for asking is that I can't drive the MH and Joe can't at the moment following an operation but is due to see consultant this week and if he can drive after that appointment we hope to be able to come.

Denise


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

joedenise said:


> If we can manage to get there will we be able to camp with MFH rally or will we have to camp in the general public area? Reason for asking is that I can't drive the MH and Joe can't at the moment following an operation but is due to see consultant this week and if he can drive after that appointment we hope to be able to come.
> 
> Denise


Hi Denise

Yes you should be ok to park with us Stone are not as fussy as Warners :roll: and we should hopefully have room for a few stagglers :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Our pitch at Shepton is in the usual place see map attatched sorry about the quality if you click on it you can just see the pinky bit is us.

If your not coming can you please let me know on 0753 863 6122


Please put your MHF window poster in your window copy below with your user name on it.

Weather looks good for this week so hopefully a dry show

Look forward to seeing you all soon

Jacquie & John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a slight difference with our list and Stones list of pre booked folks :roll: 

We have beemerman and pipandnad on our list but not on Stones list have you guys booked?

Stone have A.Madgwick are you nobbys?, and M.Danby on their list and ive no idea who you are so if you would be good enough to let me have your user names on here then I can add you to the rally list.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Evening all from wait for it SUNNY SHEPTON  well it was when we arrived.

Forecast is looking good for a fine weekend fingers crossed they got it right this time


Look forward to seeing you all soon, have a safe trip here




Jacquie & John


----------

